# Bug: GPU-Z does not retain its icon when the Windows shell is restarted



## Naki (Feb 17, 2013)

It seems I found a bug. I am using Windows 7 64-bit SP1, Ultimate and have GPU-Z set to not automatically run on Windows startup - I run it manually myself.
Sometimes I need to close my Windows 7 shell (Explorer.exe), then run it again.
When I do that, all other Notification Area icons come back (including an icon of a CPU-monitoring program, plus Sound/Network/Storage/Safely Remove icons, plus several instant messenger apps, plus several other apps) after I re-run Explorer.exe from the Task Manager, but not the GPU-Z icon. 
So I have no way to continue except kill GPU-Z.exe process from the Task Manager, then run GPU-Z again.

*Expected:* For the GPU-Z Notification area icon to come back when you do this, the way all of my other programs do. Thanks!!
*How to do it in C++: * (relevant section - Taskbar Creation Notification)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc144179(v=vs.85).aspx
General info on Tray/Notification area icons is here:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ee330740(v=vs.85).aspx


EDIT: I am also attaching some screenshots.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 17, 2013)

Naki said:


> It seems I found a bug.
> Sometimes I need to close my Windows 7 shell (Explorer.exe), then run it again.
> When I do that, all other Notification Area icons come back after I re-run Explorer.exe from the Task Manager, but not the GPU-Z icon. Please fix this, so that the icon comes back when you do this. Thanks!!



What are you doing closing explorer.exe so often?  I just am curious, I have only had to do it once before through Command Prompts and it was only a one time thing to make sure Open DNS was done correctly.


----------



## Naki (Feb 17, 2013)

I am having a strange issue where when I use the Windows 7 Magnifier tool in Dock mode, all maximized windows overlap the Taskbar when I exit the Magnifier tool. This happens even though the Windows 7 Taskbar is NOT set to Auto-hide.
The only way to continue is to restart the Windows 7 shell, log off then back on, or restart the PC.
Restarting the shell is the quickest way of these three and it keeps all programs running, so I am doing that.

Also, I used to do this EACH time I turn on my PC, because on starting up Windows 7 would show just some of the icons that should be there in the Notification area, for example showing 10 instead of 13 icons. The missing icons were different each time. However, it seems this 2nd issue disappeared when I moved from a HDD to a SSD for my main OS drive.

EDIT: By the way, I am restarting the Windows shell this way:
Method 1)
Just kill all explorer.exe instances using Task Manager, choosing End Process (NOT End Process Tree, because it will kill all apps too).
Then run explorer.exe again.
Method 2)
Open Start menu, right-click empty area with Ctrl+Shift held, choose Exit Explorer.
Then run explorer.exe again.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 17, 2013)

You may just want to private message a guy on here named W1zzard

He is the creator of GPU-Z as far as I know, and checks his inbox regularly.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2013)

known issue, no plans for a fix


----------



## Naki (Feb 19, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> known issue, no plans for a fix



Hmm, no plans when a fix would include 10-15 lines of code? Why?
Both Core Temp and RealTemp handle this properly.
Of 15-20 apps (this is max, usually I have just 10-15) I have in my Notification area, the only other app besides GPU-Z that is broken is ASRock XFast USB - all others work fine in this respect.

Would you fix this if we paid for it?  I offer $20.


----------

